# Certo bottle question.



## RoyalRuby (Mar 27, 2020)

I know these are super common, but I've read these also came in green glass, did the green glass vaiation have the "Certo" name embossed on them as well? I'm refering to ones from the 40's and 50's time period, I found four green colored ones that look like the brown and amber ones, but don't have the Certo name embossed on them. Any info would be great, some random pics of the bottles in question.View attachment 204611View attachment 204612


----------

